# Need Prayers for father in law Update! thankyou!



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My Sweet Father-in- law...is in the hospital ...he isn't doing very well...  ...I was wondering.. if you could send prayers his way.... He is the neatest Father in-law ever....and we Are very worried about him...  :sigh:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Prayers sent his way with healing thoughts.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

ray: Praying for him.  I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

I'll pray for him for sure! Hope everything works out ASAP!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Prayers... hope all works out. 
Take care,


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

oh how terrible. I hope he recovers :hug:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

ray:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Pam..... ray: coming your way! I hope to see you post that he is better soon!


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Prayers sent for you all. I wish only the best.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

coming your way,, ray:  :hug: hope good news comes soon...


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

:hug: God is all powerful and He can do anything! Praying for healing and comfort for your father in law. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Sure no problem, prayers are on the way for your FIL and for you and the family.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Prayers for your father-in-law and family.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

prayers from here :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Thank you so much everyone..... :grouphug: Prayers are greatly appreciated.....it means alot....if there are any changes.. I will let you all know.... :hug: :grouphug: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

:hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

thank you ... :hug:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

ray: for your father-in-law and family... ray: that you can keep your spirits up and be drawn even more closely together in this trying time...


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

My family will pray for him...what is his first name?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

thank you ... :grouphug:

Mully...
His name is "George"...thanks for asking ...I forgot to mention that... :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

:hug: AND ray: Sent for you all.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Sending prayers for your FIL healing and peace for the family.
Take care.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

FIL doing a little better....keep the prayers coming....they are working.... 

thanks for your beautiful prayers..... ray: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

ray: Dear Heavenly Father.....Please be with Pam and her family as they go through this tough time, give them comfort & peace...Be with her father in-law give him comfort as he is in the hospital and restore him his health.....I pray Lord that Thine will will be done not ours in.. Jesus Name Amen

:grouphug: :hug: To You and Your Family


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Goat Crazy...that is such a beautiful prayer...thank you... from the bottom of my heart..... it means alot...and was very thoughtful... thank you :hug:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

I have added George to a prayer chain and there is so much power in prayer ..God Bless !! May the love of God be with George and all your family in time of need... he will recover!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Thank you...Mully...it is appreciated.... :hug:

Thank you to everyone for your prayers.....
Update~! FIL is finally at home ...he is doing better now.... in alot of pain though.. :greengrin:

He was in the hospital because...his appendix badly ruptured... when the doctor was inside he also found a hernia...so he fixed that....I guess you would call it a 2 for 1 special....... it was scary for a while.... :grouphug: :grouphug: ray: ray: 
:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Pam, it is wonderful news that he is home! :clap:

Good thing he was able to be treated as soon as he was...and that the hernia was fixed as well.
Continued prayers sent for a quick recovery ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Wow, he has been through alot-good to hear he is recovering well.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Pam -

So glad to hear the good news! Continued prayers for his speedy recovery!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Amen! God is good!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

glad to hear he's getting better :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law Update ~!*

Thank you everyone... :grouphug: ..I appreciate all of you..... God is good and with all your prayers.... it is sure a blessing ..... :grouphug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

wonderful -- glad to hear it. Keep us posted on any specific prayer needs


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

God is awesome!! Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Great news he is recovering..... Blessings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Thank you everyone.... :grouphug: :hug:



> wonderful -- glad to hear it. Keep us posted on any specific prayer needs


 Thank you Stacey... it means alot.... :hug:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law*

Pam, i saw this last week when I was rushing through. Didn't have time to post, but I kept him in my prayers all week  
Glad he's feeling better!! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Prayers for father in law Updated thank you!*

Aww...thanks...Talitha ....I really appreciate that... your prayers helped alot... :hug:

:grouphug: All of you ...are the best.... most of us never met and you are the greatest and most caring people in the world.....your prayers are worth everything to me and my family... Wow ....there are beautiful people still out there.... and TGS has them.. :wink: .....Prayers from around the world...all joining together....with the miracle of saving lives..... in the hands of God ...Thank you ...Thank you ...for being you..... never change.... you all are beautiful... :grouphug: :tears:

Please keep all the prayers coming ...as we are praying... that they cleaned all the leakage out....from the rupture... if not he will have complications..... so we are still worried about that, but so far he is OK but hurting alot..... :grouphug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

